# Blood Angels Cosplay Armor.



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Saw this and had to share it. 

http://youtu.be/U8qglSV74XY


The guy spent 400 hours over 10 months scratch building this suit.


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

That suit is amazing, any haters can fuck off.


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

scscofield said:


> That suit is amazing, any haters can fuck off.


I'll be leaving then...


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Amazing work, very impressed.

Just so long as he remembers that it is PRETEND


----------



## redmapa (Nov 9, 2011)

100x times then the terminator guy

fucking awesome stuff


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

That is superb. 

But then, i thought the termie armour was awesome too.


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

> That suit is amazing, any haters can fuck off.


Agreed.

That is an amazing talent this man has developed. Obviously the result of work and a strong passion.


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

Very impressive. But also looked like he'd be more mobile wearing a car ... Which I approve of. The armour is supposed to be heavy.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

This guy has it figured out. I'm still trying to figure out what _it_ is, but he's got it.


----------



## DeathJester921 (Feb 15, 2009)

That right there is fucking talent. Amazing suit. 400+ hours spent building it. He went to great lengths to get it right to the detail. Amazing stuff. As jezlad said, I liked the termie suit too, but this is much, much better.


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

Love it better than the imperial fist one. He must have Spent meny an hour and money on that


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

He put a lot of work into this and it shows. I am impressed with the articulated power fist, and looking at his blog he has also made normal arms to use with a full sized bolter. 

It must be hot to wear in a convention though.


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

God damn... I would've gotten distracted by something shiny well before finishing it haha. Well done to whoever the creator is


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

now thats a piece of art, the time taken and the detailing is great......this blood angel is very very good and an example that if you are going to do this then do it right. well done to that guy...errrrr Boc...theres something shiney over there...no there....no on the wall thats it the shiney red light :laugh:


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

He spent a couple of hours a night on that, every other night for nearly a year. Good effort. He still had plenty of time to get laid.


----------



## SonofVulkan (Apr 14, 2010)

45 seconds in playing rock, paper, scissors. Excellent.

More power to the guy for taking time to pose for photos with all the punters.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Why is everyone being so nice and positive? I'm so confused.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> Why is everyone being so nice and positive? I'm so confused.


Clearly no one is having their time of the month at the moment. 


I'm still trying to work out if the sound effects are part of the suit or if they have been overlaid onto the video afterwards. If they are part of the suit then that's really freking impressive, the sound effect of the footfalls each time he steps down.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Awesome, maximum effort on that and the guy is clearly dedicated, spending 400+ hours and €2500 on it, now all we have to do is wait for someone to make a joke about his sexual prowess and wait till he posts a pic of his missus in a fit of rage and then make more jokes to complete the cycle!


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

I tried. No-one bought it.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Let me preface this by saying I think the armor is excellent, and I respect the effort and creativity put into it.
Also, if you want to make the exact same sound effects when you walk, go look up "Mega Stomp Panic" on Think Geek. About $40 and has like a half dozen different 'audio costumes' neat toy.

I have nothing but love and respect for this guy, but I was reading my webcomics today and saw this on http://www.the-gutters.com/ and had to share it.










I mean, seriously...especially if you're using the power fist at the time...this is why I date girls with small hands.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Midnight


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

Galahad said:


> Also, if you want to make the exact same sound effects when you walk, go look up "Mega Stomp Panic" on Think Geek. About $40 and has like a half dozen different 'audio costumes' neat toy.


:shok:k: :yahoo: 

You beatiful man...


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Thats pretty good gal.


----------



## Reaper45 (Jun 21, 2011)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> Why is everyone being so nice and positive? I'm so confused.


Because in Soviet Russia Virgins Ridicule you.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

I think the general consesus is that the wearer/creator was wearing the armour in a 'suitable' place (A convention/tournament) and not the middle of a random carpark.


----------



## Battman (Nov 2, 2012)

Looks great id say only slightly better than the terminator armour, such as hands and tubing on the terminator. Really like the whole Rock, Paper , Power fist  shows some great work wonder how he did that. Also at the start before he enters the gaming hall he stand infront of the door, he's too tall to fit and didn't see how it bends.


----------



## maelstrom48 (Sep 5, 2012)

This is actually pretty awesome. I think it's easier to like stuff like this when the video a) doesn't include a price tag and b) shows the cosplayer interacting with people. I'd probably be one of the people posing in a pic with this guy.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Exactly. This was a labor of love that he's keeping and wearing to fan events so other people who would appreciate it get to experience it.

The other was A: Not as good, and B: being demonstrated away from people so that it could be sold at a profit.

People are more forgiving when something is a piece of art created out of love for the game than they are when it;s a commercial product someone;s trying to cash in on the game with. Same way with custom minis. People will fawn over something that a fan converts themselves if they do a fair enough job at it, but if they;re trying to sell it you will expect a lot more criticism of the workmanship and the like.

Also, there's the subtle undertone that being nice to this guy is an extra big 'fuck you' to the last guy...it says "See, we can appreciate this exact same thing without being mean...we were just mean to you because you suck or your thing sucked"


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

As long as he doesn't try to use it as actual battle armor, this is amazing.


----------



## Celestian_Vera (May 17, 2013)

Removed the pointlessly inflammatory 'explanations' if you want the yellow armor thing explained, please PM her -G

EDIT: Please don't PM me, since I don't think I will be back here anytime. I will just try sorting things out in less unfriendly manner:
- the yellow Terminator is not for sale, and it has a video in the parking lot because that was a pre-convention testing video. There are videos of him in a convention. It has an equal amount of creative passion and love for the character that Henrik's work does. It has it's pricetag stated just because people ask for it and I find it repetitive to copypaste "This costs this and that, have a nice day". Hope it's not offensive said this way.

And not to stray off-topic: Henrik's work is indeed top-class and he has been and always will be a great inspiration to us. He has nailed the proportions and his sound hardware is very well calibrated with the movement. Kudos to our Battle Brother Henrik


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Let's not rise to the bait, please. -G


----------



## DeathJester921 (Feb 15, 2009)

Easy there AoB. At least she's not, to my knowledge, trying to start another shit storm like her fiance did. Even if he did apologize for it, that was a dickish thing to do. At least cut her a bit of slack without the flaming, eh?


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

I'm with Deathjester on this, though the same could be said to our new member. Vera. 

There is no point retreading old ground. That last thread was ridiculous and I don't really like the idea of watching it happen again. Leave the past where it belongs: in the past.


----------



## Celestian_Vera (May 17, 2013)

Thank you, Deathjester. Indeed, I came not to start a war, not to nitpick on anyone; I respect the freedom of speech and expression of opinion. Just wanted to state mine, possibly setting some of the facts straight. 

Zion, I am sorry if I appear to in any way fuel a start to the previous topic. I just noticed the comments made by humakt, maelstrom48 and Galahad on Page 3 on this topic and it just bothered me a bit that they judge our work based on speculations (like, who the hell ever invented the fact our Terminator was for sale O___o)

Just to be sure, I do not intend this topic to turn into another virgin disaster, or something. The topic's meant for Henrik, let it be. I would just like the particular users to read my post, to get a true view on things.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Celestian_Vera said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> it's probably clear from my nickname, but it's the girl that sides with the yellow Terminator. Yup, the same one wearing a "too clean" Commisar uniform, with an "ugly face" and a "bad shape". Except that now I am wearing Battle Sister armour. I apologize in advance for interfering with your discussion and being not very aesthetically pleasing to you. I don't want to start a war, so please let's not, I just wanted to explain a few things you are misinterpreting.












I can tell how you "don't want to start a war" by the way you wrapped your handy "explanations" in sarcasm and scorn. We've been around this tree before and you guys ended up looking like the assholes for it. Let's not do it again.

If anyone cares to hear about your boyfriend's yellow terminator suit then they're free to PM you and you can explain it in private. In the meantime, let's keep the trolling and the baiting and the incendiary responses off the boards and move it to the privacy of your inbox


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Back to the actual subject at hand, so to speak, I would love to see a breakdown of how that power fist works. I'm sure it's all done with cables or pull-rods, but I'd love to see it cut open, just to see the specifics. That was the best bit of the whole suit.


----------



## maelstrom48 (Sep 5, 2012)

All I'm saying is, I'm more likely to have a beer with the Blood Angel than that terminator dude. I'd hazard that the Blood Angel could afford that beer, too, seeing how his suit probably didn't cost $12,000 or whatever it was.

I can appreciate a reasonable-seeming person in a well-crafted suit.


----------



## Reaper45 (Jun 21, 2011)

maelstrom48 said:


> All I'm saying is, I'm more likely to have a beer with the Blood Angel than that terminator dude. I'd hazard that the Blood Angel could afford that beer, too, seeing how his suit probably didn't cost $12,000 or whatever it was.
> 
> I can appreciate a reasonable-seeming person in a well-crafted suit.


I'm not sure if I'd want to be drinking a beer with a blood angel. Especially a russian blood angel. What happens if they enter into the red thirst and the black rage while finishing off a 24? Instead of having a drunken russian you have a drunken russian astartes blood angel in uber hulk mode that thinks he's Sanguinius about to get killed by horus.

And people think angron has a temper.


----------



## maelstrom48 (Sep 5, 2012)

Haha! Assuming he recognized you as a friend, the subsequent bar fight would go your way, though.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Galahad said:


> Back to the actual subject at hand, so to speak, I would love to see a breakdown of how that power fist works. I'm sure it's all done with cables or pull-rods, but I'd love to see it cut open, just to see the specifics. That was the best bit of the whole suit.


Still looking for the method he used to do the fist, but here are some pictures of the build process I have discovered.

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10150833665322395.353137.527482394&type=1&l=750b88c225


----------

